# Corte Suprema USA: tolto diritto costituzionale aborto



## Andris (24 Giugno 2022)

Oggi la Corte Suprema ha confermato le indiscrezioni trapelate o meglio spifferate, per la prima volta nella storia dell'istituzione americana e ancora non si sa da chi.

L'aborto non è più costituzionalmente garantito, significa che ogni stato potrà decidere come legiferare a riguardo.

Biden vuole favorire l'accesso alla pillola abortiva come reazione

Non ci potrà essere alcuna legge federale, visto che anche parecchi democratici eletti sono contro l'aborto


----------



## Andris (24 Giugno 2022)

giorni fa ho letto l'intervista della Clinton.

ha detto che ci sarebbe, senza nominare quale, uno stato dove si pensa ad una legge per poter abortire dopo uno stupro solo dopo l'assenso dello stupratore altrimenti niente


----------



## Viulento (24 Giugno 2022)

ormai il giro di boa l'abbiamo fatto gia' da qualche anno, si torna indietro fino alle caverne.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi la Corte Suprema ha confermato le indiscrezioni trapelate o meglio spifferate, per la prima volta nella storia dell'istituzione americana e ancora non si sa da chi.
> 
> L'aborto non è più costituzionalmente garantito, significa che ogni stato potrà decidere come legiferare a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Sentenza storica


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi la Corte Suprema ha confermato le indiscrezioni trapelate o meglio spifferate, per la prima volta nella storia dell'istituzione americana e ancora non si sa da chi.
> 
> L'aborto non è più costituzionalmente garantito, significa che ogni stato potrà decidere come legiferare a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Bene. Oggi è un grande giorno


----------



## chicagousait (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi la Corte Suprema ha confermato le indiscrezioni trapelate o meglio spifferate, per la prima volta nella storia dell'istituzione americana e ancora non si sa da chi.
> 
> L'aborto non è più costituzionalmente garantito, significa che ogni stato potrà decidere come legiferare a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Gli Stati Uniti, dove le armi hanno più diritti delle donne


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi la Corte Suprema ha confermato le indiscrezioni trapelate o meglio spifferate, per la prima volta nella storia dell'istituzione americana e ancora non si sa da chi.
> 
> L'aborto non è più costituzionalmente garantito, significa che ogni stato potrà decidere come legiferare a riguardo.
> 
> ...



Il ricorso all‘ aborto, per me, non deve essere proibito ma deve essere limitato a casi specifici.


----------



## Franz64 (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi la Corte Suprema ha confermato le indiscrezioni trapelate o meglio spifferate, per la prima volta nella storia dell'istituzione americana e ancora non si sa da chi.
> 
> L'aborto non è più costituzionalmente garantito, significa che ogni stato potrà decidere come legiferare a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Malissimo, un tuffo nel passato, la cultura del proibizionismo che genera solo la tragedia degli aborti clandestini. Questi qui parlano di diritto alla vita dei feti e poi vendono le armi da guerra dal tabaccaio. Il peggio della destra repubblicana


----------



## hakaishin (25 Giugno 2022)

Che schifo.
Solo in un postaccio come il loro poteva succedere questo


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> giorni fa ho letto l'intervista della Clinton.
> 
> ha detto che ci sarebbe, senza nominare quale, uno stato dove si pensa ad una legge per poter abortire dopo uno stupro solo dopo l'assenso dello stupratore altrimenti niente


Santo cielo.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi la Corte Suprema ha confermato le indiscrezioni trapelate o meglio spifferate, per la prima volta nella storia dell'istituzione americana e ancora non si sa da chi.
> 
> L'aborto non è più costituzionalmente garantito, significa che ogni stato potrà decidere come legiferare a riguardo.
> 
> ...


per me un gran giorno, sancire che l'aborto non è un diritto costituzionale è un importante passo avanti. In realtà non è un "diritto" neanche in Italia anche se fatto passare per tale e nei fatti lo è diventato.


----------



## rot-schwarz (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi la Corte Suprema ha confermato le indiscrezioni trapelate o meglio spifferate, per la prima volta nella storia dell'istituzione americana e ancora non si sa da chi.
> 
> L'aborto non è più costituzionalmente garantito, significa che ogni stato potrà decidere come legiferare a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Da Trump i repubblicani sono diventatoi i talebani dell'occidente, tuttavia, è solo una vittoria di Pirro, prima o poi i repubblicani si spaccheranno. I fanatici religiosi reazionari stanno cercando di ritornare al passato. A prescindere dalla religione, la religione deve stare fuori da questioni politici. Questi giudici non sono conservatori, ma evangelici radicali di xxxxx.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Giugno 2022)

Comunque se ho capito bene viene tolto io diritto costituzionale dell aborto a livello federale ma poi la maggior parte dei singoli stati manterrà legale l aborto. Immagino già che a parte Texas, Alabama e qualche altro stato del Sud non cambierà assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Devil man (25 Giugno 2022)

Oggi si festeggia!


----------



## Devil man (25 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Da Trump i repubblicani sono diventatoi i talebani dell'occidente, tuttavia, è solo una vittoria di Pirro, prima o poi i repubblicani si spaccheranno. I fanatici religiosi reazionari stanno cercando di ritornare al passato. A prescindere dalla religione, la religione deve stare fuori da questioni politici. Questi giudici non sono conservatori, ma evangelici radicali di xxxxx.








Ora staremo a vedere come i media e la CNN in prima fila daranno il benestare ai pro aborto di andare fuori e " combattere per i propri "diritti" di uccidere i bambini e di distruggere tutto...

Però è sempre colpa di Trump 

È già i talebani sono quelli che cambiano le leggi secondo le regole non quelli che vanno fuori a distruggere e saccheggiare i negozi con la scusa della protesta...e ammazzano i bambini perché è un loro "diritto" sancito dalla costituzione! hahahahaa ma fammi il favore


----------



## rot-schwarz (25 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Comunque se ho capito bene viene tolto io diritto costituzionale dell aborto a livello federale ma poi la maggior parte dei singoli stati manterrà legale l aborto. Immagino già che a parte Texas, Alabama e qualche altro stato del Sud non cambierà assolutamente nulla.


non soltanto quelli del sud anche quelli del mid-west come South-Dakota, Oklahoma, Indiana ecc.


----------



## Devil man (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il ricorso all‘ aborto, per me, non deve essere proibito ma deve essere limitato a casi specifici.


È già così... Ma la gente stupida non ci arriva.. ne è stato limitato l'uso eccessivo.. si potrà continuare ad abortire in caso di violenza o in pericolo di vita...


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> È già così... Ma la gente stupida non ci arriva.. è stato limitato l'uso.


c'è differenza tra diritto all'aborto e aborto consentito solo in determinati casi. In italia l'aborto non è un diritto ma in ragione di sentenze varie basta una certificazione della madre che dichiari che la prosecuzione della gravidanza costituisca un pericolo per la sua salute psico-fisica.


----------



## Devil man (25 Giugno 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> c'è differenza tra diritto all'aborto e aborto consentito solo in determinati casi. In italia l'aborto non è un diritto ma in ragione di sentenze varie basta una certificazione della madre che dichiari che la prosecuzione della gravidanza costituisca un pericolo per la sua salute psico-fisica.


Il 99.9% dei medici non darà l'ok...utilizzando l'obbiezione di coscienza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> giorni fa ho letto l'intervista della Clinton.
> 
> ha detto che ci sarebbe, senza nominare quale, uno stato dove si pensa ad una legge per poter abortire dopo uno stupro solo dopo l'assenso dello stupratore altrimenti niente


Ma ci rendiamo conto di che paese è quello? Cioè uno ti stupra e può decidere pure se tu devi tenere il figlio o no.


----------



## sunburn (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il ricorso all‘ aborto, per me, non deve essere proibito ma deve essere limitato a casi specifici.


Mettere al mondo un bambino e crescerlo è la più grande sfida che un essere umano sia chiamato ad affrontare nella sua vita. Per questo motivo è *ASSOLUTAMENTE FONDAMENTALE* che sia frutto di una scelta consapevole da parte dei genitori, non di una sveltina nel bagno di una discoteca. Ne va della salute psichica e fisica sia dei genitori, in primis della madre, che del bambino.
Dire “eh ma tanto c’è l’adozione” come ogni tanto sento dire significa avere totale disprezzo e indifferenza per l’equilibrio psico-fisico del bambino che, in questa impostazione, ha più valore quando si trova in stato embrionale rispetto a quando è a tutti gli effetti un essere senziente. Il che è parecchio contraddittorio: un ammasso di cellule in fase di sviluppo ha più importanza sia di quello stesso ammasso di cellule una volta venuto al mondo sia della vita della madre e del padre? Quale divinità darebbe la priorità a una “vita” in fase di formazione rispetto a ben tre vite già esistenti?

Poi, una volta garantita la possibilità di scelta alla donna, che ricordiamo è una forma di vita fatta e finita al contrario dell’embrione che è ancora in fase di formazione, se si vuole limitare che si creino situazioni in cui la donna debba affrontare una scelta che è sempre e comunque dolorosa e traumatica, bisognerebbe fare una massiccia campagna informativa, nelle scuole e non, su come evitare di arrivare a quel punto. Che, in concreto, significherebbe un programma di educazione sessuale a partire dal primo anno delle scuole medie. Ma so già che i contrari all’aborto sarebbero contrari anche a questo.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Giugno 2022)

La percentuale di donne che si sparerà nella panza aumenterà. Bravi i miei esportatori di democrazia


----------



## livestrong (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi la Corte Suprema ha confermato le indiscrezioni trapelate o meglio spifferate, per la prima volta nella storia dell'istituzione americana e ancora non si sa da chi.
> 
> L'aborto non è più costituzionalmente garantito, significa che ogni stato potrà decidere come legiferare a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Come dicevano i romani "o tempora o mores"... Fino a un centinaio d'anni fa la stragrande maggioranza delle persone non aveva assolutamente la certezza di vedere i propri figli sopravvivere, oggi il mondo è totalmente diverso. E' una roba che a me impressiona molto, questo cambiamento sì radicale.
Personalmente sono combattuto sulla questione. Da una parte credo che ogni diritto sia lecito, dall'altra penso che occorrerebbe fornire una migliore educazione sulla questione.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> La percentuale di donne che si sparerà nella panza aumenterà. Bravi i miei esportatori di democrazia



La Nazione forse più ipocrita della Terra.


----------



## sunburn (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Nazione forse più ipocrita della Terra.


Non siamo ai loro livelli, ma anche noi non scherziamo. D’altronde, “il sonno della ragione genera mostri”. E quando ci si basa su ““““verità””””” rivelate e incontestabili, la ragione va a farsi un bel sonnellino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> giorni fa ho letto l'intervista della Clinton.
> 
> ha detto che ci sarebbe, senza nominare quale, uno stato dove si pensa ad una legge per poter abortire dopo uno stupro solo dopo l'assenso dello stupratore altrimenti niente



Pena di morte per lo stupratore così poi non può più decidere e si risolvono due problemi in uno.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pena di morte per lo stupratore così poi non può più decidere e si risolvono due problemi in uno.



La pena di morte no, la castrazione *non chimica *sicuramente sarebbe una buona cosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La pena di morte no, la castrazione *non chimica *sicuramente sarebbe una buona cosa.



Condivido.


----------



## Mika (25 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2575
> 
> 
> Ora staremo a vedere come i media e la CNN in prima fila daranno il benestare ai pro aborto di andare fuori e " combattere per i propri "diritti" di uccidere i bambini e di distruggere tutto...
> ...


Vorrà dire che in certi Stati statunitensi una donna prima di essere violentata chiederà il permesso ai suoi aguzzini di aspettare un attimo per poter prendere la pillola che dovrà portare in borsa e poi procedere allo stupro così almeno non rimane in cinta. Vero?

Ci sono alcuni casi in cui l'aborto per quanto sia difficile da concepire è la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non siamo ai loro livelli, ma anche noi non scherziamo. D’altronde, “il sonno della ragione genera mostri”. E quando ci si basa su ““““verità””””” rivelate e incontestabili, la ragione va a farsi un bel sonnellino.



L’Italia ha mille difetti ma, in ogni caso, io non scambierei mai il livello di civiltà nostro con quello dei salvatori del Mondo.


----------



## vota DC (25 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Da Trump i repubblicani sono diventatoi i talebani dell'occidente, tuttavia, è solo una vittoria di Pirro, prima o poi i repubblicani si spaccheranno. I fanatici religiosi reazionari stanno cercando di ritornare al passato. A prescindere dalla religione, la religione deve stare fuori da questioni politici. Questi giudici non sono conservatori, ma evangelici radicali di xxxxx.


Bush ha invaso l'Iraq perché "glielo ha detto Dio". E nel febbraio 2001 ha bloccato i fondi federali per l'aborto. Poi ovvio che negli Usa i democratici e i media a loro asserviti che fanno continuamente giochi di sponda con i neocon e il clan Bush (vorrebbero persino Cheney a guida dei repubblicani) si inventano un complotto di Trump (ex democratico opportunista che passa da un partito all'altro) ma la verità è che i bacchettoni sono gli stessi di 20 anni fa e i democratici sono alleati con loro a danno persino di gente del proprio partito tipo Sanders.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’Italia ha mille difetti ma, in ogni caso, io non scambierei mai il livello di civiltà nostro con quello dei salvatori del Mondo.



Forse prima, ma non so che livello di civiltà ci sarà in Italia anche solo tra 10 anni. Già si può osservare ora il degrado civile che c'è rispetto anche solo a una decina di anni fa. Tra l'altro di norma l'Italia segue tutto ciò che fanno gli USA con qualche anno di ritardo.

Con un trombone come amato alla corte costituzionale ci aspettano tempi bui


----------



## pazzomania (25 Giugno 2022)

Sono sempre stato totalmente a favore dell'aborto.
Non mi ero nemmeno mai posto il problema.
Nei casi di stupro, non parliamone nemmeno, è ovvio.

Però non ha solo lati negativi vietarlo, consideratelo.

Ho frequentato (e trombato ) parecchio in Argentina.

Vi assicuro che le donne, nonostante quello che possa apparire o sembrare, almeno quelle con la testa sulle spalle, non la danno via come il pane e sopratutto girano preservativo munite SEMPRE tanta è la paura di avere gravidanze indesiderate visto che abortire è (anzi, era fino a pochissimo fa) vietato.
Forse raddrizza un pò questo andazzo di mondo superficiale dove nessuno pensa mai alle conseguenze delle proprie azioni.

Ma la butto li cosi, come detto non mi ero mai posto il problema prima

Oltretutto, sempre mia considerazione freschissima e personale, cosi come sono sempre stato contro ostentazione gay, famiglie omosessuali ecc ecc perché a mio avviso contronatura, per coerenza non dovrei nemmeno appoggiare l' aborto artificiale, anch'esso contro natura.

Sta cosa mi ha fatto riflettere, devo ammetterlo.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che schifo.
> Solo in un postaccio come il loro poteva succedere questo



Girano armati sparando a qualsiasi cosa, hanno la pena di morte ma poi si preoccupano di proibire l’aborto. I salvatori del Globo.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Forse prima, ma non so che livello di civiltà ci sarà in Italia anche solo tra 10 anni. Già si può osservare ora il degrado civile che c'è rispetto anche solo a una decina di anni fa. Tra l'altro di norma l'Italia segue tutto ciò che fanno gli USA con qualche anno di ritardo.
> 
> Con un trombone come amato alla corte costituzionale ci aspettano tempi bui




Credo che certi aspetti della società USA siano, fortunatamente, del tutti incompatibili con la civiltà europea.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credo che certi aspetti della società USA siano, fortunatamente, del tutti incompatibili con la civiltà europea.



Forse con gli europei attuali, ma con gli europei futuri non ne sarei tanto convinto.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Forse con gli europei attuali, ma con gli europei futuri non ne sarei tanto convinto.



Magari nel frattempo migliorano loro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato totalmente a favore dell'aborto.
> Non mi ero nemmeno mai posto il problema.
> Nei casi di stupro, non parliamone nemmeno, è ovvio.
> 
> ...




Sono d'accordo con te, con tutti gli anticoncezionali che ci sono, gli aborti dovrebbero essere un numero esiguo, invece sono numeri abbastanza alti. Possono essere tutti stupri, feti con patologie e gravidanze pericolose per la madre e quant'altro?

Un po' più di prevenzione, responsabilità e serietà ci vuole alla fine. Ci sono gli strumenti e c'è l'informazione che un tempo non era disponibile per tutti


----------



## vota DC (25 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, con tutti gli anticoncezionali che ci sono, gli aborti dovrebbero essere un numero esiguo, invece sono numeri abbastanza alti. Possono essere tutti stupri, feti con patologie e gravidanze pericolose per la madre e quant'altro?
> 
> Un po' più di prevenzione, responsabilità e serietà ci vuole alla fine. Ci sono gli strumenti e c'è l'informazione che un tempo non era disponibile per tutti


Con le modalità in cui è stato redatto in Italia è ovvio che era a favore del padrone per mettere in riga le dipendenti ed evitare scandali quando metteva incinte le amanti. La dice tutta il solo fatto che sia illegale quando si vede il pancione e quindi "non serve più" agli imprenditori.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Giugno 2022)

eh..discorso spinoso

non saprei davvero se essere a favore o no dell'aborto

di base si..però io non me la sentirei d uccidere un essere umano

quindi no direte...

e infatti non sono sicuro di come rispondere..


----------



## Devil man (25 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Vorrà dire che in certi Stati statunitensi una donna prima di essere violentata chiederà il permesso ai suoi aguzzini di aspettare un attimo per poter prendere la pillola che dovrà portare in borsa e poi procedere allo stupro così almeno non rimane in cinta. Vero?
> 
> Ci sono alcuni casi in cui l'aborto per quanto sia difficile da concepire è la soluzione migliore.


Informati prima... L'aborto in caso di violenza non è stato rimosso come opzione


----------



## __king george__ (25 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato totalmente a favore dell'aborto.
> Non mi ero nemmeno mai posto il problema.
> *Nei casi di stupro, non parliamone nemmeno, è ovvio.*
> 
> ...


mah...non capisco perchè molti su questa cosa siano cosi netti

qui bisogna capire bene quello di cui stiamo parlando e distinguere bene le cose

il feto non è ne della madre ne del padre ma è di se stesso in quanto essere vivente..pertanto una volta che è stato "creato" dovrebbe aver diritto a vivere (per chi è contro l'aborto quantomeno) a prscindere dalle condizioni che lo hanno appunto generato

cioè se io scopro che sono figlio di uno stupro a me non cambia niente..non vorrei tornare indietro nel tempo e non nascere..o al limite vorrei deciderlo io e non farlo decidere agli altri

non so se mi sono spiegato 

ciò che voglio dire è che trovo piu logico e coerente sia chi è a favore dell'aborto che chi è contrario..ma faccio fatica a capire chi è favorevole solo in alcuni casi (come ad esempio appunto lo stupro)

si ragiona come se l'essere vivente appena creato fosse un oggetto..e si da importanza solo alla madre stuprata (e di riflesso al padre stupratore) invece che a lui


----------



## Mika (25 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Informati prima... L'aborto in caso di violenza non è stato rimosso come opzione


I giornali in TV non lo hanno detto, quindi se non avvisano gli utenti che vedono i TG non ci posso fare nulla.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Girano armati sparando a qualsiasi cosa, hanno la pena di morte ma poi si preoccupano di proibire l’aborto. I salvatori del Globo.


Almeno dovremmo aver risolto il problema delle nascite
Immigrazione di massa-> stupro di massa-> più nascite dei Cinesi.

Ora tutti in piazza per l'aperitivo a favore dei diritti LGBT e delle donne molestate nello star system


----------



## __king george__ (25 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Almeno dovremmo aver risolto il problema delle nascite
> Immigrazione di massa-> stupro di massa-> più nascite dei Cinesi.
> 
> Ora tutti in piazza per l'aperitivo a favore dei diritti LGBT e *delle donne molestate nello star system*


eh anche qui ci sarebbe da aprire un bel capitolo...

se dico quello che penso rischio di passare per misogino...


----------



## Milanoide (25 Giugno 2022)

Non dovreste considerare l'aborto favorevolmente solo nei casi estremi di stupro o evidente malattia del feto.
Dal punto di vista di una donna (ed anche dell'equilibrio di un pianeta sovrappopolato), una pianificazione famigliare anche tardiva va sempre concessa. 
Se aveste vissuto in qualche città in Inghilterra o negli States, avreste presente il grande numero di mamme ragazzine.
È un problema molto serio in quella parte di popolazione un po' ai margini, prevalentemente nera, latina, ma anche bianca.
Quei ceti sociali dove si fa tutto presto ed in fretta. 
Ma se diventi madre a 13-17 anni il tuo sviluppo sociale, scolastico e professionale come donna, ha grandi possibilità di fermarsi.
Se poi tuo figlio/a te lo cresci senza un padre, cosa molto frequente in certe comunità, anche lui avrà grandi probabilità di fare molta fatica nella vita, di diventare un marginale.
Tutto questo in società dove il gioco è truccatissimo e se nasci ai margini della società molto probabilmente ci rimarrai.
Nei paesi anglosassoni certi servizi sociali sono più sviluppati anche per questo.
Ma non è che ci puoi contare al 100%.
E l'adozione o affidamento non sono sempre rose e fiori. C'è chi passa da una fostering home ad un altra. C'è gente che l'affido lo fa per alcune forme di incentivo, ma delle sorti dell'affidato non è che gliene freghi molto.
In poche parole, se non si vuole fare i baciapile a tutti i costi, ridurre il numero potenziale di marginali arrabbiati conviene anche da una prospettiva di destra.
Come questa tutela assoluta della vita si concili con le normative sulle armi è un bel dilemma, o una grande ipocrisia.
Abbiate anche sempre presente cosa le nostre leggi dicono sul nascituro come soggetto di diritti.
Sempre peggio.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mah...non capisco perchè molti su questa cosa siano cosi netti
> 
> qui bisogna capire bene quello di cui stiamo parlando e distinguere bene le cose
> 
> ...



Il feto è della madre. La Natura ce lo fa capire più che bene.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mah...non capisco perchè molti su questa cosa siano cosi netti
> 
> qui bisogna capire bene quello di cui stiamo parlando e distinguere bene le cose
> 
> ...


Tutto bello e tutto giusto se non fosse un piccolissimo particolare, il feto come dici tu (anche se avrei da ridire) è di "se stesso" però chi lo porta in grembo no, oltre ad essere stata stuprata deve pure ogni giorno vedere il frutto dello stupro crescere dentro di lei? Senza contare il fatto che questa magari un figlio non lo avrebbe voluto a prescindere (so che ad alcuni di voi sembrerà strano, ma esistono persone che di figli non ne vogliono)


----------



## hakaishin (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Girano armati sparando a qualsiasi cosa, hanno la pena di morte ma poi si preoccupano di proibire l’aborto. I salvatori del Globo.


Sono ridicoli da sempre…


----------



## Devil man (25 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> I giornali in TV non lo hanno detto, quindi se non avvisano gli utenti che vedono i TG non ci posso fare nulla.


I media omettono le info apposta... Come la CNN o travisano le informazioni appunto per istigare alla violenza..


----------



## Devil man (25 Giugno 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Tutto bello e tutto giusto se non fosse un piccolissimo particolare, il feto come dici tu (anche se avrei da ridire) è di "se stesso" però chi lo porta in grembo no, oltre ad essere stata stuprata deve pure ogni giorno vedere il frutto dello stupro crescere dentro di lei? Senza contare il fatto che questa magari un figlio non lo avrebbe voluto a prescindere (so che ad alcuni di voi sembrerà strano, ma esistono persone che di figli non ne vogliono)


Ancora ... Le vittime di stupro/violenze possono abortire...


----------



## ARKANA (25 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ancora ... Le vittime di stupro/violenze possono abortire...


E che c'entra? Stavo rispondendo a lui che ha detto che non gli avrebbe fatto ne caldo ne freddo essere nato da uno stupro


----------



## sunburn (25 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> per coerenza non dovrei nemmeno appoggiare l' aborto artificiale, anch'esso contro natura.


Beh oddio, in natura, in molte specie, la madre uccide materialmente i cuccioli già nati se ritiene di non poterli allevare tutti o abbandona a morte certa quelli più fragili che ritiene non adatti a sopravvivere. 

PS: ormai l’Uomo ha raggiunto un livello di evoluzione, socio-culturale e non, tale che non esistono cose che possano essere valutate/giudicate mediante il riferimento alla Natura, ché di naturale ci è rimasto molto poco, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Devil man (25 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credo che certi aspetti della società USA siano, fortunatamente, del tutti incompatibili con la civiltà europea.


Trovami un medico in Italia che dia l'ok ad una donna ad abortire senza un valido motivo... Non esiste...

In America fino a qualche giorno fa era legale abortire dopo 6 settimane ad esempio se sei povero e non vuoi un figlio...

Non è una scusante...

Primo lui/lei faceva in modo di non rimanere incinta secondo c'è sempre l'adozione, terzo molti Stati hanno dei fondi per darti supporto..


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, in natura, in molte specie, la madre uccide materialmente i cuccioli già nati se ritiene di non poterli allevare tutti o abbandona a morte certa quelli più fragili che ritiene non adatti a sopravvivere.
> 
> PS: ormai l’Uomo ha raggiunto un livello di evoluzione, socio-culturale e non, tale che non esistono cose che possano essere valutate/giudicate mediante il riferimento alla Natura, ché di naturale ci è rimasto molto poco, nel bene e nel male.



Ribalterei il discorso.

Esistono TROPPE cose che sono state svincolate dal dogma naturale, inquadrate di forza in una etica culturale estremizzata verso posizioni sempre più distanti dal quotidiano, distorte e autoreferenziali.

Per questo le cose stanno peggiorando e ci incartiamo su roba che poi ci appare intrattabile e crescentemente difficoltosa da affrontare.

Basta guardare anche la legge Zan, tanto per fare esempi della solita roba. La legge per proteggere contro le discriminazioni esiste già, ma noi abbiamo bisogno di andare a complicarla, fare ennemila distinguo, e ipotizzare teoremi sempre più astrusi, che alla fine risultano pure contraddittori.


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato totalmente a favore dell'aborto.
> Non mi ero nemmeno mai posto il problema.
> Nei casi di stupro, non parliamone nemmeno, è ovvio.
> 
> ...


È una riflessione interessante la tua Pazzo, però sposterei il focus. A mio avviso non è granché rilevante nella legislazione se sia "contro natura" o meno. Il fatto è che anche durante il proibizionismo, ci sono sempre state donne che hanno desiderato abortire e ci saranno sempre. Pertanto credo sia corretto permetterlo in condizioni di sicurezza in una sala di ospedale con un medico che non in qualche container marcio oppure in un ranch del Texas con un gancio dello zio Tom. 

Non sono favorevole all'aborto, sono a favore della legalizzazione dell'aborto. È una differenza sottile ma determinante. Meglio investire in educazione e informazione su questi temi piuttosto che proibire, secondo me.

Poi il tema sulla "giustizia" o meno della pratica è molto interessante, ci sarebbe da chiedersi se il nascituro "appartiene" alla madre soltanto, a madre e padre, oppure se "appartenga" alla comunità in cui sarebbe nato. Talvolta gli animali, come detto da un altro utente, eliminano i piccoli che non sono in grado di crescere oppure li lasciano morire. 
Aggiungo che gli antichi romani prevedevano il cosiddetto "ius vitae ac necis" sui propri figli, ma d'altro canto riconoscevano il bimbo nel ventre materno come già degno di ereditare...

È un tema veramente complesso ed interessante


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi la Corte Suprema ha confermato le indiscrezioni trapelate o meglio spifferate, per la prima volta nella storia dell'istituzione americana e ancora non si sa da chi.
> 
> L'aborto non è più costituzionalmente garantito, significa che ogni stato potrà decidere come legiferare a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Che degrado. Con questa si fa ufficialmente un passo indietro.
L'aborto non è fondamentale solo nei casi estremi quali lo stupro.
I pretini della politica che avallano la nascita casuale di un essere umano post disastro-inesperienza dei due ragazzini in bagno andrebbero fermati. Ma credo siano loro a comandare il mondo, quindi tutt'al più fermano quelli che la pensano come me.

Qualche anno dopo, a disastro compiuto, e le relative conseguenze nefaste, gli enormi disagi e, più in generale, una catena di eventi caotici, cosa consiglieranno? 
Ai baby-genitori, terapia, sostegno e supporti medici e burocratici vari, supporto economico; al bambino, terapisti vari, educazione, indirizzamenti. 
Strumenti utili nel giusto contesto; ma in questi casi, dal caos nascerà altro caos. Nessuna via d'uscita. Il bambino diventerà adulto e magari darà continuità a questa follia. Che facciamo? Magari andiamo in chiesa a fare le preghierine, che i problemi passano. Così non va.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, in natura, in molte specie, la madre uccide materialmente i cuccioli già nati se ritiene di non poterli allevare tutti o abbandona a morte certa quelli più fragili che ritiene non adatti a sopravvivere.



Sicuramente.

Ma tra tutte le plausibili motivazioni che può avere una donna quando prende la difficile decisione di abortire, sono sicurissimo non ci sia ne quella di aver paura di vedere morire il figlio di fame ne che sia troppo fragile o debole per vivere

Ha solo paura..


----------



## Simo98 (25 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Trovami un medico in Italia che dia l'ok ad una donna ad abortire senza un valido motivo... Non esiste...*
> 
> In America fino a qualche giorno fa era legale abortire dopo 6 settimane ad esempio se sei povero e non vuoi un figlio...
> 
> ...


Se trovi un medico non obiettore, l'aborto lo puoi fare senza problemi entro un certo lasso di tempo (90 giorni)
La legge dice che una donna può abortire se essa ritiene che la gravidanza sia un rischio fisico e/o psichico per lei e non serve nessuno che lo certifichi ma una sua semplice dichiarazione, quindi potenzialmente chiunque può accedervi


----------



## Devil man (25 Giugno 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se trovi un medico non obiettore, l'aborto lo puoi fare senza problemi entro un certo lasso di tempo (90 giorni)
> La legge dice che una donna può abortire se essa ritiene che la gravidanza sia un rischio fisico e/o psichico per lei e non serve nessuno che lo certifichi ma una sua semplice dichiarazione, quindi potenzialmente chiunque può accedervi


A meno che una persona sia realmente a rischio di vita sfido a trovare un medico in Italia che uccida un feto dopo le 6-7 settimane..

Dopo la 6 settimana si può sentire il battito del feto


----------



## Simo98 (25 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> A meno che una persona sia realmente a rischio di vita sfido a trovare un medico in Italia che uccida un feto dopo le 7 settimane..


Ma dove vivi?
In Italia è un po' una scalata accedere all'aborto a causa dei medici obiettori (soprattutto in alcune regioni) ma è comunque possibile garantirlo, anche senza rischio di vita


----------



## Devil man (25 Giugno 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma dove vivi?
> In Italia è un po' una scalata accedere all'aborto a causa dei medici obiettori (soprattutto in alcune regioni) ma è comunque possibile garantirlo, anche senza rischio di vita


Secondo gli ultimi dati...

In Italia ci sono
31 strutture italiane con il 100% di obiettori, quasi 50 con il 90% e oltre 80 che superano l’80%..

Il Molise è senza medici obortisti..

Diciamo è possibile ma quasi Mission impossible..

E poi deve essere per una vera problematica... Non perché ti sei scopato l'amico da ubriaca ad esempio..


----------



## Andris (25 Giugno 2022)

*14 stati USA renderanno l'aborto quasi impossibile, se non in casi estremi, nei prossimi giorni
in totale saranno almeno 26

California e New York si propongono per il turismo degli aborti *


----------



## __king george__ (25 Giugno 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> E che c'entra? Stavo rispondendo a lui che ha detto che non gli avrebbe fatto ne caldo ne freddo essere nato da uno stupro


non è che non fa ne caldo ne freddo a me..non fa ne caldo ne freddo nemmeno a te o a nessuno

per il semplice fatto che se non ci fosse stato lo stupro tu non saresti mai nato quindi..a meno che uno non sia in un caso estremo di depressione da non voler mai essere nato..

anzi sarei pure grato allo stupratore...senza di lui io non ci sarei..magari la madre avrebbe avuto un figlio con un altro uomo ma non sarei io..

capisco che è bizzaro e anche un pò inquentante forse ma non fa una piega credo


----------



## Devil man (25 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *California e New York si propongono per il turismo degli aborti *


Prevedibile ma costerà uno sbotto  costa meno partorire e dare il figlio in adozione


----------



## Devil man (25 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non è che non fa ne caldo ne freddo a me..non fa ne caldo ne freddo nemmeno a te o a nessuno
> 
> per il semplice fatto che se non ci fosse stato lo stupro tu non saresti mai nato quindi..a meno che uno non sia in un caso estremo di depressione da non voler mai essere nato..
> 
> ...



Poi tutti a concentrarsi sul 1% ( i giornali CNN in primis ) dei casi.. lo stupro.. si cerca sempre il "caso estremo" Il restante 99% sono scelte egoistiche di una persona irresponsabile che non è in grado di fare sesso senza rimanere incinta assumendosi la responsabilità dei suoi comportamenti...


----------



## Simo98 (25 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Secondo gli ultimi dati...
> 
> In Italia ci sono
> 31 strutture italiane con il 100% di obiettori, quasi 50 con il 90% e oltre 80 che superano l’80%..
> ...


Che una ragazza di 20 anni debba sopportare 9 mesi di gravidanza e poi la cura di un figlio che non vuole rovinandosi la vita, non è una problematica? Che un bambino cresca in un ambiente pessimo? Che una persona non sia libera di fare ciò che vuole con il proprio corpo?
Comunque quanto dici sulle strutture è vero ma dipende dalle regioni, io frequento gli ospedali in Piemonte e accedere all'aborto è possibile e fattibile (e conosco diversi casi, anche molto vicino a me, di donne che lo hanno fatto)


----------



## Simo98 (26 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non è che non fa ne caldo ne freddo a me..non fa ne caldo ne freddo nemmeno a te o a nessuno
> 
> per il semplice fatto che se non ci fosse stato lo stupro tu non saresti mai nato quindi..a meno che uno non sia in un caso estremo di depressione da non voler mai essere nato..
> 
> ...


Ma dai... se sapessi che sei nato come conseguenza di una delle cose peggiori che si possano subire come fai a dire che non ti fa ne caldo ne freddo?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non è che non fa ne caldo ne freddo a me..non fa ne caldo ne freddo nemmeno a te o a nessuno
> 
> per il semplice fatto che se non ci fosse stato lo stupro tu non saresti mai nato quindi..a meno che uno non sia in un caso estremo di depressione da non voler mai essere nato..
> 
> ...



Grato ad uno stupratore? Innanzi tutto uno stupratore non merita di aver figli. Merita solo la castrazione dolorosa ed il carcere con tanti assatanati…


----------



## ARKANA (26 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non è che non fa ne caldo ne freddo a me..non fa ne caldo ne freddo nemmeno a te o a nessuno
> 
> per il semplice fatto che se non ci fosse stato lo stupro tu non saresti mai nato quindi..a meno che uno non sia in un caso estremo di depressione da non voler mai essere nato..
> 
> ...


Boh io non sono d'accordo, ok che sei vivo e tutto il resto, però guarda il lato psicologico della cosa, non hai un padre, o se ce l hai sai che è una bestia immonda, tua madre ti schifa (non penso che una madre possa amare un figlio nato così) e ti senti un figlio non voluto, se tu riesci a superarla psicologicamente e non dare peso a questa cosa tanto di cappello, io non ce la farei.
Pensa ai natali, ai compleanni, alla feste in generale con che stato d'animo potrebbe viverle, per non parlare delle domande sui tuoi a cui ti vergogneresti di rispondere


----------



## ARKANA (26 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Poi tutti a concentrarsi sul 1% ( i giornali CNN in primis ) dei casi.. lo stupro.. si cerca sempre il "caso estremo" Il restante 99% sono scelte egoistiche di una persona irresponsabile che non è in grado di fare sesso senza rimanere incinta assumendosi la responsabilità dei suoi comportamenti...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2578


E allora facciamo come fanno gli africani, 10 figli a testa e per poi lasciarli morire di fame perché non riescono a dargli da mangiare, sicuramente è una fine più umana e dignitosa rispetto ad un aborto.


----------



## mabadi (26 Giugno 2022)

se fosse possibile trapiantare il feto in un'incubatrice artificiale? sarebbe giusto l'aborto?
tu vai in ospedale ti tolgono il feto e non ne saprai più nulla... a quel punto sarebbe giusto abortire?


----------



## vota DC (26 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Poi tutti a concentrarsi sul 1% ( i giornali CNN in primis ) dei casi.. lo stupro.. si cerca sempre il "caso estremo" Il restante 99% sono scelte egoistiche di una persona irresponsabile che non è in grado di fare sesso senza rimanere incinta assumendosi la responsabilità dei suoi comportamenti...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2578


In effetti mai capito perché "scelta dolorosa da rispettare" quando invece un uomo che abbandona i figli o rifiuta di riconoscerli viene giustamente stigmatizzato.


----------



## galianivatene (26 Giugno 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non dovreste considerare l'aborto favorevolmente solo nei casi estremi di stupro o evidente malattia del feto.
> Dal punto di vista di una donna (ed anche dell'equilibrio di un pianeta sovrappopolato), una pianificazione famigliare anche tardiva va sempre concessa.
> Se aveste vissuto in qualche città in Inghilterra o negli States, avreste presente il grande numero di mamme ragazzine.
> È un problema molto serio in quella parte di popolazione un po' ai margini, prevalentemente nera, latina, ma anche bianca.
> ...


da oriundo inglese non posso che concordare al 100% con te. Ho molto ben presente quello di cui parli, ed anche persone della mia famiglia (100% inglesi, bianchi e anglicani) potrebbero raccontare storie simili, se non del tutto analoghe. 
Proprio a sottolineare come certi fenomeni, in Inghilterra (non conosco gli USA), sono tutt’altro che limitati alle minoranze etniche.

Attenzione a non sovrapporre la nostra morale cattolica (che sia un retaggio o una appartenenza convinta e consapevole) e familistica a contesti socio-culturali radicalmente diversi. 
A partire dal concetto di famiglia, e delle relazioni/responsabilità verso prole, parenti e affini, sul quale credo ci sia più distanza culturale tra Italia e Inghilterra (sugli USA non mi pronuncio, perché credo che sia un contesto ancora più complesso), che tra -sempre per rimanere nell’ambito della mia esperienza personale- Italia e Cina, Corea o Giappone.


----------



## sunburn (26 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sicuramente.
> 
> Ma tra tutte le plausibili motivazioni che può avere una donna quando prende la difficile decisione di abortire, sono sicurissimo non ci sia ne quella di aver paura di vedere morire il figlio di fame ne che sia troppo fragile o debole per vivere
> 
> Ha solo paura..


Il morire di fame, intenso nel senso di non avere i mezzi per crescere un figlio(che, fidati, economicamente è un grosso impegno), nella società moderna è sicuramente una delle motivazioni in talune situazione. 
In ogni caso, come ti dicevo, il riferimento alla Natura è molto fuorviante perché, ad esempio, è diversa la consapevolezza di se stessi che hanno gli esseri umani rispetto a quella degli animali.


----------



## Masanijey (26 Giugno 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> E allora facciamo come fanno gli africani, 10 figli a testa e per poi lasciarli morire di fame perché non riescono a dargli da mangiare, sicuramente è una fine più umana e dignitosa rispetto ad un aborto.


È un tema pieno di zone d'ombra.
Letteralmente impossibile definire cosa sia giusto o sbagliato. Tutti i punti di vista che ho letto in queste pagine hanno spunti di riflessione, ma sono puramente soggettivi.
Sono d'accordo con chi sostiene che portare avanti una gravidanza debba essere una scelta consapevole, ma è anche vero che un aborto non è come scartare un paio di jeans che non piacciono. In qualche modo si sta ponendo fine ad una vita, su questo non ci sono discussioni.
Quindi il tema è molto complicato. Io di certo non appoggio l'aborto come soluzione a gesti di superficialità, perché se davvero una donna un figlio non lo vuole ha diversi modi per evitarlo (lascio fuori il discorso stupro, che comunque rappresenta una percentuale minima sul totale dei casi di aborto).


----------



## Devil man (26 Giugno 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> E allora facciamo come fanno gli africani, 10 figli a testa e per poi lasciarli morire di fame perché non riescono a dargli da mangiare, sicuramente è una fine più umana e dignitosa rispetto ad un aborto.


 Ancora un caso estremo... si può sempre optare per un vasectomia se non piace il preservativo o la chiusura delle tube...
Magari facessimo 5 figli a testa... L'italia sta pian piano scomparendo appunto perché la società non ci mette in condizione di avere figli e forse è solo una scusa....spesso in un anno si spende in vacanze la stessa cifra che servirebbe per crescere un figlio. Se poi si domanda a qualcuno perché non ha figli la risposta è che non se lo può permettere.

A 27 anni di età sono diventato papà, avevo paura all'Inizio ? Molta, mi sono rimboccato le maniche..e per me è stata la cosa più bella. molta gente invece va in paranoia..


----------



## Andris (26 Giugno 2022)

anche in Italia non esiste il diritto costituzionale ad abortire, come in tanti altri paesi, e c'è solo una legge a regolamentare.
la differenza è che là sono una federazione, qui no.
cosa succederebbe se ogni regione italiana potesse legiferare autonomamente sull'aborto ?
sarebbe interessante scoprirlo, così come su tanti altri temi

se dipendesse dai medici esisterebbe solo in Valle d'Aosta...



>


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche in Italia non esiste il diritto costituzionale ad abortire, come in tanti altri paesi, e c'è solo una legge a regolamentare.
> la differenza è che là sono una federazione, qui no.
> *cosa succederebbe se ogni regione italiana potesse legiferare autonomamente sull'aborto ?*
> sarebbe interessante scoprirlo...



Succederebbe quello che accadrà negli USA: le donne si sposterebbero nelle Regioni che lo garantiscono.


----------



## Andris (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Succederebbe quello che accadrà negli USA: le donne si sposterebbero nelle Regioni che lo garantiscono.


appunto
e temo che quasi nessuna regione lo garantirebbe...quindi non siamo molto diversi in fondo
chiaramente poi arriverebbe Bruxelles bla bla, qua si parla di chi stati sovrani senza condizionamenti esterni

vabbè poi in Italia si va oltre mettendo tutto nel servizio pubblico, come se la gravidanza fosse una malattia da curare...
devi andare al dentista privato ma l'aborto pubblico...qualcosa non torna


----------



## Devil man (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Succederebbe quello che accadrà negli USA: le donne si sposterebbero nelle Regioni che lo garantiscono.


Negli USA intanto chi vuole abortire dovrà pagarsi un viaggio Coast to Coast, poi vedere se avranno posto in tempo perché la priorità verrà data a chi è resistente in quello Stato e poi il prezzo dell'intervento sarà raddoppiato perché non residente...

Sicuramente sarà dispendioso e molto difficile, anche perché il tempo è limitato.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Negli USA intanto chi vuole abortire dovrà pagarsi un viaggio Coast to Coast, poi vedere se avranno posto in tempo perché la priorità verrà data a chi è resistente in quello Stato e poi il prezzo dell'intervento sarà raddoppiato perché non residente...
> 
> Sicuramente sarà dispendioso e molto difficile, anche perché il tempo è limitato.



Certo. È ovvio che saranno, come sempre, penalizzate le classi sociali più povere.


----------



## Devil man (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo. È ovvio che saranno, come sempre, penalizzate le classi sociali più povere.


In tutto il mondo chi è ricco può fare quello che vuole...Anche con la storia del Green pass..chi aveva il grano ha potuto aggirare il sistema. Ma qui stiamo parlando di salvare bambini..da scelte per la maggior parte egoistiche.


----------



## sunburn (26 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> È un tema pieno di zone d'ombra.
> Letteralmente impossibile definire cosa sia giusto o sbagliato. Tutti i punti di vista che ho letto in queste pagine hanno spunti di riflessione, ma sono puramente soggettivi.
> Sono d'accordo con chi sostiene che portare avanti una gravidanza debba essere una scelta consapevole, ma è anche vero che un aborto non è come scartare un paio di jeans che non piacciono. In qualche modo si sta ponendo fine ad una vita, su questo non ci sono discussioni.
> Quindi il tema è molto complicato. Io di certo non appoggio l'aborto come soluzione a gesti di superficialità, perché se davvero una donna un figlio non lo vuole ha diversi modi per evitarlo (lascio fuori il discorso stupro, che comunque rappresenta una percentuale minima sul totale dei casi di aborto).


Si sta ponendo fine a una vita secondo una specifica visione etico-morale(in Italia, soprattutto quella cattolica), che non rappresenta l’unica presente e, sul tema, non è neanche quella maggioritaria.
E il punto è proprio questo: uno Stato civile ha il dovere di tutelare tutte le legittime concezioni diffuse tra i cittadini.
Che un cattolico sia contrario all’aborto perché convinto che la vita sia assolutamente indisponibile in quanto data da Dio, io lo rispetto(anche se conduce a esiti contraddittori) anche se non lo condivido. E, infatti, nessuno dei favorevoli all’aborto imporrà mai a un cattolico di abortire.
Il cattolico che vuole impedire a un non cattolico di abortire, sta ponendo in essere un comportamento prevaricatore volto a imporre la propria concezione etico-morale agli altri. Il che mi sembra francamente inaccettabile.


----------



## galianivatene (26 Giugno 2022)

comunque per sdrammatizzare un po’, si può dire che tutto sommato in America, anche se aboliscono l’aborto, per le mamme-loro-malgrado si tratta soltanto di portare un po’ di pazienza: basta aspettare che il bimbo vada a scuola, ed un pazzo con un fucile che risolva il loro problema lo si trova, se non sempre, abbastanza spesso…


----------



## Masanijey (26 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Si sta ponendo fine a una vita secondo una specifica visione etico-morale(in Italia, soprattutto quella cattolica), che non rappresenta l’unica presente e, sul tema, non è neanche quella maggioritaria.
> E il punto è proprio questo: uno Stato civile ha il dovere di tutelare tutte le legittime concezioni diffuse tra i cittadini.
> Che un cattolico sia contrario all’aborto perché convinto che la vita sia assolutamente indisponibile in quanto data da Dio, io lo rispetto(anche se conduce a esiti contraddittori) anche se non lo condivido. E, infatti, nessuno dei favorevoli all’aborto imporrà mai a un cattolico di abortire.
> Il cattolico che vuole impedire a un non cattolico di abortire, sta ponendo in essere un comportamento prevaricatore volto a imporre la propria concezione etico-morale agli altri. Il che mi sembra francamente inaccettabile.


Io non ne faccio solo una questione religiosa francamente. La gravidanza è solo uno stadio della vita, non è una non-vita. L'uomo non vede il feto, e questo credo lo porti a pensare che non ci sia ancora "nulla".
Comunque ripeto, io non sono categoricamente contro, anzi.
Solo ritengo che sia l'ultima soluzione praticabile (prima vi sono contraccettivi, attenzione nei rapporti, chiusura delle tube, pillola del giorno dopo etc etc).
L'aborto non deve essere considerato come una tachipirina. Tutto lì


----------



## Devil man (26 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Io non ne faccio solo una questione religiosa francamente. La gravidanza è solo uno stadio della vita, non è una non-vita. L'uomo non vede il feto, e questo credo lo porti a pensare che non ci sia ancora "nulla".
> Comunque ripeto, io non sono categoricamente contro, anzi.
> Solo ritengo che sia l'ultima soluzione praticabile (prima vi sono contraccettivi, attenzione nei rapporti, chiusura delle tube, pillola del giorno dopo etc etc).
> L'aborto non deve essere considerato come una tachipirina. Tutto lì


Dopo solo 6 settimane si può sentire il battito del ... Se non è vita quella..


----------



## sunburn (26 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Io non ne faccio solo una questione religiosa francamente. La gravidanza è solo uno stadio della vita, non è una non-vita. L'uomo non vede il feto, e questo credo lo porti a pensare che non ci sia ancora "nulla".


Nel momento in cui manca una definizione biologica condivisa dalla comunità scientifica del concetto di “vita”, e di conseguenza sul momento in cui essa ha inizio, diventa inevitabile ricorrere a concezioni di tipo etico-morale, anche in modo inconsapevole. E non c’è nulla di male: tutta la nostra vita si basa anche su scelte di tipo etico-morale.
Sul vedere/non vedere non so quanto possa influire. Ma, se non sbaglio, per esempio la chiesa cattolica è contraria anche all’utilizzo di quei famaci che si prendono quando non si ha ancora certezza dell’avvenuta fecondazione. Quindi stiamo parlando di un momento molto precoce in cui, se si assume il farmaco tempestivamente, è anzi molto più probabile che la fecondazione non sia ancora avvenuta. Questo aspetto, a mio parere, fa perdere valore persuasivo all’argomento del “si vede/si sente”.
Peraltro sono abbastanza sicuro che, nelle fasi iniziali, a parità di fase di sviluppo, buona parte della gente comune non saprebbe distinguere un feto umano da quello di altri mammiferi.



Masanijey ha scritto:


> Comunque ripeto, io non sono categoricamente contro, anzi.
> Solo ritengo che sia l'ultima soluzione praticabile (prima vi sono contraccettivi, attenzione nei rapporti, chiusura delle tube, pillola del giorno dopo etc etc).


Spesso chi è contrario all’aborto è contrario anche all’utilizzo di metodi contraccettivi e, nella visione più ortodossa, consiglia l’astensione dai rapporti sessuali.
Sull’aborto come ultima soluzione son d’accordo, come lo sono sul fatto che non debba essere considerata una Tachipirina(perché non lo è). Ma penso debba essere una soluzione sempre e comunque sul tavolo perché, come dicevo, la maternità(come la paternità) è un impegno che ti stravolge l’esistenza: se è una cosa voluta e cercata te la rende meravigliosa, se è una cosa non voluta diventa una condanna, con ovvie conseguenze sulla salute di tutti gli interessati.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Giugno 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Boh io non sono d'accordo, ok che sei vivo e tutto il resto, però guarda il lato psicologico della cosa, non hai un padre, o se ce l hai sai che è una bestia immonda, tua madre ti schifa (non penso che una madre possa amare un figlio nato così) e ti senti un figlio non voluto, se tu riesci a superarla psicologicamente e non dare peso a questa cosa tanto di cappello, io non ce la farei.
> Pensa ai natali, ai compleanni, alla feste in generale con che stato d'animo potrebbe viverle, per non parlare delle domande sui tuoi a cui ti vergogneresti di rispondere


non dare peso nel senso che qui si sta parlando di aborto o meno..quindi tra esserci e non esserci

cioè in parole povere la questione è questa: mettiamo che tu scopri (o hai sempre saputo,ecc) di essere figlio di uno stupro....se tu potessi avere una macchina del tempo e tornare all'evento aberrante e abominevole di quel giorno..e potessi scegliere se evitarlo o meno..sceglieresti di impedirlo (e quindi non nascere mai) oppure no? io non ho dubbi nemmeno per un millesimo di secondo sinceramente...  

poi è logico che non ne sei felice..ma quello è come nascere poveri..era meglio nascere ricchi..o essere figli di un delinquente..era meglio essere figli di una persona per bene ecc quello è ovvio

ma qui la questione è tra nascere e non nascere e io preferisco la prima..e credo piu o meno tutti

logicamente immaginati una tua situazione tipo quella di ora...semplicemente sei figlio di uno stupro

perchè se fossi nato ad esempio senza braccia e gambe allora si probabilmente preferirei non essere nato seppur frutto dell'amore..ma preferirei essere sano e frutto della violenza

rispondete alla domanda che ho fatto all'inizio e di li avrete la risposta se la pensate come me o no


----------



## Milanoide (26 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vabbè poi in Italia si va oltre mettendo tutto nel servizio pubblico, come se la gravidanza fosse una malattia da curare...
> devi andare al dentista privato ma l'aborto pubblico...qualcosa non torna


In Italia vige anche una sorta di conformismo opportunista e carrieristico.
Nella medicina pubblica o convenzionata dei Baroni universitari, la carriera la fai se inquadrato in alcune strutture di potere.
Quindi, se la linea della struttura di potere è anti-abortista, se vuoi fare carriera ti adeguerai alla linea. Il che non toglie la possibilità che lo stesso professionista clandestinamente faccia quello che ufficialmente e pubblicamente lo porta ad ostentare la propria obiezione di coscienza.
Basta pagare o avere buoni amici ed un generico "raschiamento" diventerà una necessità sanitaria camuffata, un giochetto per pochi.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2022)

Un giudice dell’ Arizona ha ripristinato un* divieto all’aborto* che risale al 1864 e impedisce l’accesso all’interruzione di gravidanza dopo la 15esima settimana anche nel caso di esigenze sanitarie critiche, *stupri* e *incesto*. Oltre a prevedere una pena detentiva fino a 5 anni per chi dovesse aiutare una donna ad abortire.


----------



## malos (24 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi la Corte Suprema ha confermato le indiscrezioni trapelate o meglio spifferate, per la prima volta nella storia dell'istituzione americana e ancora non si sa da chi.
> 
> L'aborto non è più costituzionalmente garantito, significa che ogni stato potrà decidere come legiferare a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Vergognoso.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi la Corte Suprema ha confermato le indiscrezioni trapelate o meglio spifferate, per la prima volta nella storia dell'istituzione americana e ancora non si sa da chi.
> 
> L'aborto non è più costituzionalmente garantito, significa che ogni stato potrà decidere come legiferare a riguardo.
> 
> ...



Vabbè, alla madre che avrà il bambino indesiderato, giusto la noia del concepimento e camparlo qualche anno, poi basta mandarlo alla scuola giusta, si beccherà sicuramente una pallottola in testa, problema risolto.

Scusate il black humor.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un giudice dell’ Arizona ha ripristinato un* divieto all’aborto* che risale al 1864 e impedisce l’accesso all’interruzione di gravidanza dopo la 15esima settimana anche nel caso di esigenze sanitarie critiche, *stupri* e *incesto*. Oltre a prevedere una pena detentiva fino a 5 anni per chi dovesse aiutare una donna ad abortire.


Considerando che l'Italia è una succursale degli USA, e che fra 48 ore il governo vincente tirerà per queste stesse idee, direi che ci siamo giocati l'ultimo scampolo di libertà. 
Se fossero normali, quasi quasi spererei che ci conquistasse la Cina. Il fatto è che se guardo a oriente le cose non vanno mica meglio, anzi parliamo di altri pazzi con idee folli. 
Non rimangono molti posti dove si può essere liberi, forse la Svezia.


----------



## vota DC (25 Settembre 2022)

Il modello della Svezia è dalla culla alla tomba però.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Settembre 2022)

L'aborto non è una cosa buona. È una cosa terribile. Pensarla come "diritto" mi fa inorridire. Che sia una pratica consentita in certi casi specifici e regolati per legge mi trova d'accordo che venga considerata una libertà per le donne no. Una società civile dovrebbe fare in modo che il ricorso a questa pratica sia il più limitato possibile.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> L'aborto non è una cosa buona. È una cosa terribile. Pensarla come "diritto" mi fa inorridire. Che sia una pratica consentita in certi casi specifici e regolati per legge mi trova d'accordo che venga considerata una libertà per le donne no. *Una società civile dovrebbe fare in modo che il ricorso a questa pratica sia il più limitato possibile.*



Concordo. Vietarlo è basta crea solo un mercato di aborti illegali.


----------



## sunburn (25 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> L'aborto non è una cosa buona. È una cosa terribile. Pensarla come "diritto" mi fa inorridire. Che sia una pratica consentita in certi casi specifici e regolati per legge mi trova d'accordo che venga considerata una libertà per le donne no. Una società civile dovrebbe fare in modo che il ricorso a questa pratica sia il più limitato possibile.


Ogni diritto, per essere realmente tale, deve contemplare la possibilità sia di esercitarlo sia la possibilità non esercitarlo. Se si impone il godimento di un diritto senza possibilità di rinunciarvi, non è più un diritto ma un obbligo.
Tu e io abbiamo il diritto alla salute, ma abbiamo anche il diritto di non curarci.
Tu e io abbiamo il diritto di iniziare una causa civile se qualcuno ci causa un danno, ma abbiamo anche il diritto di non intraprendere l’azione.
Tu e io abbiamo il diritto di esprimere la nostra opinione, ma abbiamo anche il diritto di non esprimerla.
E via dicendo.

In uno Stato liberale e laico, se si vuole che l’aborto non sia un diritto, bisogna riconoscere che nemmeno la maternità lo sia. Con tutto ciò che ne consegue.


----------



## sunburn (25 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Considerando che l'Italia è una succursale degli USA, e che fra 48 ore il governo vincente tirerà per queste stesse idee, direi che ci siamo giocati l'ultimo scampolo di libertà.


Sarebbe uno dei pochissimi casi in cui quelli che si lamentano dell’influenza USA non si lamenterebbero dell’influenza USA e, anzi, li citerebbero come modello di civiltà e progresso…


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ogni diritto, per essere realmente tale, deve contemplare la possibilità sia di esercitarlo sia la possibilità non esercitarlo. Se si impone il godimento di un diritto senza possibilità di rinunciarvi, non è più un diritto ma un obbligo.
> Tu e io abbiamo il diritto alla salute, ma abbiamo anche il diritto di non curarci.
> Tu e io abbiamo il diritto di iniziare una causa civile se qualcuno ci causa un danno, ma abbiamo anche il diritto di non intraprendere l’azione.
> Tu e io abbiamo il diritto di esprimere la nostra opinione, ma abbiamo anche il diritto di non esprimerla.
> ...


ovviamente d'accordo sui diritti. Non ti seguo su maternità e aborto, che non è un contraccettivo


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non dare peso nel senso che qui si sta parlando di aborto o meno..quindi tra esserci e non esserci
> 
> cioè in parole povere la questione è questa: mettiamo che tu scopri (o hai sempre saputo,ecc) di essere figlio di uno stupro....se tu potessi avere una macchina del tempo e tornare all'evento aberrante e abominevole di quel giorno..e potessi scegliere se evitarlo o meno..sceglieresti di impedirlo (e quindi non nascere mai) oppure no? io non ho dubbi nemmeno per un millesimo di secondo sinceramente...
> 
> ...



Opinabile, sono sicuro che in molti avrebbero preferito NON nascere e che per altri sarebbe stato di gran lunga preferibile, anche se capisco le buone intenzioni dell'argomento, il quale, estremizzando il concetto, ci dovrebbe portare dritti a concepimenti e parti a rotta di collo.


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Boh io non sono d'accordo, ok che sei vivo e tutto il resto, però guarda il lato psicologico della cosa, non hai un padre, o se ce l hai sai che è una bestia immonda, tua madre ti schifa (non penso che una madre possa amare un figlio nato così) e ti senti un figlio non voluto, se tu riesci a superarla psicologicamente e non dare peso a questa cosa tanto di cappello, io non ce la farei.
> Pensa ai natali, ai compleanni, alla feste in generale con che stato d'animo potrebbe viverle, per non parlare delle domande sui tuoi a cui ti vergogneresti di rispondere


Il punto però è che se tu non vuoi vivere, ti butti dal terrazzo e te ne vai al Creatore. Ma lo decidi tu, per te stesso.
L'aborto è una questione delicata, perché stai arrogando al genitore il diritto alla vita o alla morte di una persona.
Praticamente è come se stessi legalizzando l'omicidio. Stai dicendo che se il bimbo è in grembo allora va bene farlo fuori, però una volta partorito, se gli fai fare la fine del piccolo Samuele, non va più bene.
Se io non voglio un figlio e questo è in grembo posso ucciderlo, mentre se non voglio che mia figlia vesta occidentale e la accoltello, allora sono un criminale? Chi stabilisce la futilità dei motivi? E su che base?
A mio modo di vedere sono entrambi futili motivi.
Uccidere non è MAI un diritto, e non può essere MAI considerato tale, perché porta a creare un precedente oltre il quale la linea di demarcazione tra diritto e reato diventa sempre più labile.

Va considerato omicidio in entrambi i casi.
E chiunque abortisca non è mai più la stessa persona. MAI.
Si è tolta una vita. E anche se si cerca di inventare tutte le scuse di questo mondo, l'idea che si è ammazzato una creatura indifesa non la toglierà mai nessuno dalla propria mente. Perché siamo esseri umani dotati di empatia e di emozioni.

Poi, una volta assodato ciò, possiamo capire che ci sono anche situazioni al limite di cui tener conto.
Un esempio è il parto che mette a rischio la vita della mamma. Qui allora si può discutere e considerarla un'eccezione, ma solo perché di fatto, in un caso e nell'altro, c'è una vita che muore. Qui puoi lasciare al genitore e all'equipe medica, l'arduo compito, sulla base del quadro clinico, che deve portare ad una scelta ponderata e consapevole.
O un altro caso è un bambino che non può tecnicamente sopravvivere, a causa di malformazioni gravi o malattie congenite che lo condanneranno a morte di lì a breve, magari con sofferenze indicibili da sopportare per quella piccola creatura.

Sia chiaro, anche in quel caso di fatto è un omicidio. Ma sono motivi ben più seri del _volevo saltare sul pisello di quel bell'uomo e mi ci è scappato un figlio_, oppure, _volevo buttarlo dentro perché la tipa mi attizzava e sono finito col diventare papà_.

La questione semmai è che bisogna spronare, in caso di gravidanze non consensuali (stupro), alla perdita di maternità e all'affido ai servizi sociali del neonato.
In sostanza, non uccidere, ma rinunciare al ruolo genitoriale per quel figlio, in quanto essendo il rapporto sessuale non consensuale, non si ha l'obbligo di considerare il bambino come proprio.

Diverso, in caso di rapporto consensuale e di assenza di situazioni limite. In tal caso, il figlio è tuo e te lo tieni. Come già avviene per le responsabilità del padre, che in Italia, per l'appunto, non prevedono il non riconoscere il proprio figlio, e non contemplano l'idea dell'errore durante un rapporto sessuale, che per sua natura ha conseguenze procreative.


----------



## Devil man (25 Settembre 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> ormai il giro di boa l'abbiamo fatto gia' da qualche anno, si torna indietro fino alle caverne.


La colpa è tutta dei DEM... Con le loro cavolate dei pronomi.. "they" con gli insegnanti transgender che indottrinano bimbi dalle elementari.. libri gender nelle scuole e nei supermercati.. genitori arrestati durante le riunioni scolastiche perché si oppongono apertamente a queste tematiche... Festicciole dopo scuola con dragqueens, o gite tematiche dragqueens..
E mettici anche nel paniere Netflix e la Disney

Se questa propaganda lgbtq+ non fosse stata spinta fino allo sfinimento..in gola alle persone.

Ti garantisco i repubblicani non avrebbero mai fatto questa guerra sull'aborto..

Perché è tutto qui il problema i repubblicani hanno fatto questo perché i dem hanno rotto le palle..


----------



## sunburn (25 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> L'aborto è una questione delicata, perché stai arrogando al genitore il diritto alla vita o alla morte di una persona.


Questo in base a concezioni non laiche dei concetti di “persona” e di “vita”.



Sam ha scritto:


> Praticamente è come se stessi legalizzando l'omicidio. Stai dicendo che se il bimbo è in grembo allora va bene farlo fuori, però una volta partorito, se gli fai fare la fine del piccolo Samuele, non va più bene.
> Se io non voglio un figlio e questo è in grembo posso ucciderlo, mentre se non voglio che mia figlia vesta occidentale e la accoltello, allora sono un criminale? Chi stabilisce la futilità dei motivi? E su che base?
> A mio modo di vedere sono entrambi futili motivi.
> Uccidere non è MAI un diritto, e non può essere MAI considerato tale, perché porta a creare un precedente oltre il quale la linea di demarcazione tra diritto e reato diventa sempre più labile.
> ...


In Italia, almeno a partire dai primi del ‘900, l’omicidio non è mai stato equiparato all’aborto su donna consenziente. Lo stesso codice Rocco prevedeva pene enormemente meno severe per l’aborto su donna consenziente rispetto all’omicidio(sia di consenziente che non), che è sempre stato configurabile solo e soltanto dal momento del distacco del feto dall’utero in poi.


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questo in base a concezioni non laiche dei concetti di “persona” e di “vita”.
> 
> 
> In Italia, almeno a partire dai primi del ‘900, l’omicidio non è mai stato equiparato all’aborto su donna consenziente. Lo stesso codice Rocco prevedeva pene enormemente meno severe per l’aborto su donna consenziente rispetto all’omicidio(sia di consenziente che non), che è sempre stato configurabile solo e soltanto dal momento del distacco del feto dall’utero in poi.


Guarda, non sono né cattolico né cristiano. Non ne faccio una questione sacrale, ma di diritto.
Per me la questione è semplice: a meno che non ci siano situazioni di oggettiva gravità, l'aborto non va contemplato, in quanto il feto va considerata persona a tutti gli effetti con eguali diritti e doveri, e quindi avente diritto alla vita come chiunque altro.
E dato che il mio diritto finisce dove inizia quello dell'altro, non è contemplabile che una persona decida arbitrariamente di togliere il diritto primario per eccellenza ad un'altra persona. A meno che, ripeto, non sussistano motivi talmente gravi da rendere necessario farlo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Guarda, non sono né cattolico né cristiano. Non ne faccio una questione sacrale, ma di diritto.
> Per me la questione è semplice: a meno che non ci siano situazioni di oggettiva gravità, l'aborto non va contemplato, in quanto il feto va considerata persona a tutti gli effetti con eguali diritti e doveri, e quindi avente diritto alla vita come chiunque altro.
> E dato che il mio diritto finisce dove inizia quello dell'altro, non è contemplabile che una persona decida arbitrariamente di togliere il diritto primario per eccellenza ad un'altra persona. A meno che, ripeto, non sussistano motivi talmente gravi da rendere necessario farlo.


Ma il feto non è una persona, tantomeno una persona giuridica.


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma il feto non è una persona, tantomeno una persona giuridica.


Per la legislazione corrente non lo è, e infatti la legge non la condivido ma la rispetto. Così come non mi metto a lapidare una donna che ha abortito. Non condivido la scelta, ma dato che la legge lo permette, me ne faccio una ragione.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma il feto non è una persona, tantomeno una persona giuridica.



Questo non significa che l’aborto debba essere usato di fatto come strumento contraccettivo. Per me deve essere consentito ma in casi e tempi rigidamente regolamentati.


----------



## Djici (25 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il punto però è che se tu non vuoi vivere, ti butti dal terrazzo e te ne vai al Creatore. Ma lo decidi tu, per te stesso.
> L'aborto è una questione delicata, perché stai arrogando al genitore il diritto alla vita o alla morte di una persona.
> Praticamente è come se stessi legalizzando l'omicidio. Stai dicendo che se il bimbo è in grembo allora va bene farlo fuori, però una volta partorito, se gli fai fare la fine del piccolo Samuele, non va più bene.
> Se io non voglio un figlio e questo è in grembo posso ucciderlo, mentre se non voglio che mia figlia vesta occidentale e la accoltello, allora sono un criminale? Chi stabilisce la futilità dei motivi? E su che base?
> ...


Secondo me non hai la minima idea di come una donna stuprata possa vivere la gravidanza "forzata".

non scherziamo.

invece sul resto posso capire o addirittura essere d'accordo su diversi concerti.


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Secondo me non hai la minima idea di come una donna stuprata possa vivere la gravidanza "forzata".
> 
> non scherziamo.
> 
> invece sul resto posso capire o addirittura essere d'accordo su diversi concerti.


Credo che nessuno che non sia una donna possa capirlo, ma il discorso ha diverse sfumature, e non possiamo lasciarci prendere dal sentimentalismo, per quanto empaticamente mi dispiaccia davvero per ogni donna che sia stata violata nella sua intimità.
Sicuramente una donna soffre, e nessuno di noi può sapere fino a che punto, però il bambino che colpe ne ha? Stiamo dicendo che le colpe dei genitori ricadono sui figli? Che un bambino innocente debba pagare il conto con la vita per la colpa di un maiale stupratore?

Tu uccideresti un bambino solo perché suo padre era un criminale? Fatti questa domanda.
Se sei in grado di dire di sì, buon per te. Io non ce la farei, perché non mi sentirei diverso da quel criminale.

Bada che è lo stesso motivo per il quale io sono contrario alla pena di morte.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La colpa è tutta dei DEM... Con le loro cavolate dei pronomi.. "they" con gli insegnanti transgender che indottrinano bimbi dalle elementari.. libri gender nelle scuole e nei supermercati.. genitori arrestati durante le riunioni scolastiche perché si oppongono apertamente a queste tematiche... Festicciole dopo scuola con dragqueens, o gite tematiche dragqueens..
> E mettici anche nel paniere Netflix e la Disney
> 
> Se questa propaganda lgbtq+ non fosse stata spinta fino allo sfinimento..in gola alle persone.
> ...



si ma quale è il nesso tra pronomi e LGBTQ e aborto? non capisco


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2022)

che legge porcata. Praticamente molti stati continueranno a mentenere l'aborto e alcuni lo vieteranno. Risultato, il ceto medio e ricco si farà un viaggetto in aereo e andrà ad abortire in un altro Stato mentre le fasce poverissime (e in america ce ne sono tanti di poveri all'osso) semplicemente metteranno al mondo figli indesirati. Proprio la fascia di persone che andrebbe tutelata di più. Più figli poveri in famiglie povere, più criminalità futura, più problemi sociali. Ma forse vogliono proprio questo.


----------

